# 13 yo apha critique



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

In case things didn't work out with the other gelding I was looking at (and they didn't...he failed his PPE), I had my eye on this girl. These are the only photos I was sent of her. She is 13 years old (registered), 15.2hh, bought from auction last winter but she does not click with new owner...she prefers women. Would be used for pleasure riding...a little english and western and the occasional fun show or trail ride. Is she worth a look?






An older photo of her...not sure if she is standing a little weird or if she is really that down hill. When looking at her feet it looks like her hind end is a little closer to us that her front end and she is turning her head around to look making her look more butt high than she is. 


Her papers


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

If you want a horse to trail ride and fun shows, then I think a few confirmational flaws are acceptable. (Not critiquing this horse, but in general!) I believe it is more important to find a horse that clicks with you, if you aren't going to show seriously. I would go see her, though!


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't mind a couple flaws, just want to know if there is anything there that should send me running lol


----------



## MagicSwag214 (Nov 15, 2012)

I would definitely keep her in mind. I would take her on trial if that's an option, for what you want to do, she looks great to me. Good feet too. Keep an open mind just in case something that better suits you may come along.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

She looks alright. Very cute. I'm seeing typical qh post legs and downhill build. When or if you get a PPE make sure they get good xrays of her feet. She looks like a dead-ringer for a gelding I ride and he has had so many soundness issues- I'd hate for you to end up with a horse that ended up not being able to be ridden very much or constantly needs corrective shoeing.


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

lostastirrup said:


> She looks like a dead-ringer for a gelding I ride and he has had so many soundness issues


What do you mean by dead-ringer?


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

I think what really drew me to her is how similar her face looks to my geldings

mare


my gelding


And how he described her personality is similar to my boy too. Prefers women, gives a little attitude when asking to change gates (with the occasional protest buck *only when the man is riding though*), tries to take the easy way out and see what she can get away with (picked up bad habits from letting a young girl ride her lately, like stopping at the gate thinking she is done riding...that was my geldings FAVORITE trick to pull. I broke him of it pretty quickly). What I think she really needs is consistant riding and a job...he said she gets ridden maybe once a week. My gelding really benefitted from consistant riding and his attitude under saddle went way down once he got more riding time. I plan on going out to see her on Sunday, unless someone sees a major flaw that I missed and should send me running the other way


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the photos are at such angles as to make it hard to make accurate assessment of your conformation. however, based on what you posted, she is worth a look.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Dead ringer: same build.


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Im heading out shortly to go check her out! I will try to take better pictures for you guys.

Anyone have anything else to say about her?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I would keep firmly in mind 2 things. 

#1 Bought at auction and 
#2 Doesn't click with current owner

Both of those are red flags to keep in mind when looking at this horse. The owner probably doesn't know much history on the horse and they don't like each other. Is that a flaw in the horse? Or is it a flaw in the owner? Or is it a case of a blind date (auction) where later in the date both parties realize they have nothing in common and just need to move on? Answer those questions with your head and not your heart and you won't make a mistake.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Mess with everything, ears, nose, lips, jugular, especially feet like a farrier would handle her. Ask her to yield everything on the ground, test her to see if there is something that would not usually come up in a typical "go out and see her" scenario.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Why is bought at auction a red flag? If someone bought it off a crazy owner who spoiled or abused it, or heck, even a good owner, why is that better? The horse is what it is, where is came from is sort of irrelevant.

Sorry, this is a pet peeve of mine. 

Op, I like this mare, she looks like she would work for what you want. Cute color too. Make sure you ask lots of questions and run the other way if something seems fishy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

BlueSpark said:


> Why is bought at auction a red flag? If someone bought it off a crazy owner who spoiled or abused it, or heck, even a good owner, why is that better? The horse is what it is, where is came from is sort of irrelevant.
> 
> 
> .................... run the other way if something seems fishy
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You've actually answered your own question. It isn't the auction that's the red flag so much as any tale the current owner would tell about the history of the horse. He probably doesn't know anything about how the horse was brought up, trained, medical information or ......anything. That's why the auction is a red flag. If the owner tries to tell you about history, he's probably lying. 

I've bought horses at auction, 2 of whom are favorite horses. The difference is, I won't pretend to know anything about their past and I'll tell you that I got them at such and such an auction and I did or did not speak with the previous owner and/or the stories I got about the horses I could or could not verify. 

When someone says, "I bought the horse at the auction and we don't get along.", I become concerned. WHY was the horse auctioned? Is this a pattern? She doesn't get along with anyone? What is her medical history? Is she in pain, is that why she's difficult? What are you buying when you get this horse? 

So, yes, where the horse comes from is VERY relevant to me. You may not consider it important, and that's certainly your prerogative. I do consider it important and the 2 points I gave the OP for consideration are 2 things that immediately jumped out at me when she was asking for opinions about the horse. If the owner couldn't or wouldn't answer a bunch of questions or I couldn't verify with other sources the things he told me, no sale. Not for me.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

But how do you guarantee any history? You can't. Unless it's a friend, breeder or trainer with a great reputation you have no guarantee at all. After this last round of horse buying, where I saw a grey horse that was smaller than advertised and covered with tumors (but apparently those are totally normal), a horse they didn't notice was lame and several who's owners had no idea where they actually came from, I don't put any faith in the majority of sellers. I would rather have someone flat out say the horse came from an auction. At least then you just take it at face value with no history.

I have had people refuse to look at a horse because I said it came from an auction. They would much rather hear "it came from some one out west I don't know it's history". It's the exact same thing, but somehow an auction taints the horse. 

Anyhow, I agree with the "we just don't get along" bit. Worth investigating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

